# Bear River (Oneida Narrows)



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello, everyone! This is my first post...I just found out about this site today.

One of my favorite late fall / winter fisheries is the Bear River below Oneida Narrows Resevoir.

I've been looking at the flows below Oneida Narrows, and they seem to be super high for this time of year. I've heard rumors that the resevoir is still almost completely full, which is why the flows are much higher now than they normally would be.

Does anyone have any info. on projected Bear River flows?

The website where I get my flow info is this one:

http://www.pacificorp.com/es/hydro/hl/wr/br/bod.html

It appears that high flows are still projected for the next week, but I was wondering if anyone has any info. or idea of when they'll come back down to their "normal" winter flow of about 400 to 500 cfs?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

the res is still very very full. now granted this was three weeks ago when we saw it last, we were looking for birds,.... anyway i would assume that flows are going to be high all year so i would venture a guess that it might be some time before they come down. just make some adjustments to your fishing there and you will do just fine.

i have to agree with you, the narrows is a fun and pretty spot to fish during the fall/winter. i have been doing it since i was 4. 

welcome also


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply, Kochanut! 

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have heard they are trying to empty Alexander up river at Soda Springs. It's a gusher isn't it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to UWN smoothie.
Good to have you here.
I moved your post the the General Section. That is where it fits best.
Tight lines,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

All the rivers in Cache Valley are still high for this time of year. There's a lot of water up there still. The bear and the lower Logan seem to be full when they are normally low this at this time. Spring should prove interesting... again...


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Is that section of the bear in Idaho or Utah? Never been up there but always thought it was in Idaho.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum smoothie!

I haven't been up to Oneida in years. Still full of rattlesnakes?

Try this link for water in Utah's Bear River Drainage: http://www.cpachecojr.com/cgi-bin/work/ ... h&format=1

And this one for the snowpack water equivalent in Idaho's Bear River Drainage: http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/reports/Up ... ate+Report

Much of the data is brought to you by UWN member Kingfisher and the Snotel crews.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Oneida is in Idaho just north east of Preston but I still consider it part of Cache Valley; some might disagree.


----------

